# Strong Link!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Finally Girls my other half has said I'm allowed to announce our link with a gorgeous little boy of 2 years old. We have known about him since february but didn't have all the information so felt like we did't want to jump the gun and announce until we had more information. Matching panel on May 12th if all goes well and hopefully intros starting soon after. We are both so excited we feel like we are going to burst!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Fabulous news.

Can't wait to hear all about him and hope the time passes quickly for you.

Bop


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ah lovely news   

Hope it all goes well and quick for you


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fantastic news!!

Get lots of rest now, when I brought my 2yr old DS home (nearly 3yrs ago) he didn't stop from 6am when he woke to 7pm when he went to bed, it was full on and exhausting but great fun!

OT x


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations -we are in the same position! 

Unfortunately we had a delay of a few weeks due to a change in Social worker but fingers crossed our panel is 9th May!

Its a fantastic feeling    xx


----------



## Pink Lady 66 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats on your match, we were approved on 6 Jan 2011 and too am hoping for a match with a little boy about 2 -3 no news yet not even   1 cpr, hope we get some news soon.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Great news Mrs Dibbles   Congratulations to you!!


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

OMG MrsD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What fantastic news!!         

Wow, I will be thinking of you on your panel day, and no doubt for the intro's shortly after that! So, so happy for you both!     

Love Katie xx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Many congrats Mrs Dibbles! brilliant news.  

Best wishes
xxxxxx


----------



## Daizy (Feb 25, 2011)

Brilliant news - congratulations! Hoping everything goes smoothly from here on in for you x


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

^ congrats^ Mrs Dribbles 
I hope time goes quickly for you.
Skyblu.xxx


----------

